# Khaki colored blind



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

looking for ideas on how to blend my khaki colored blind. I started to stubble it with corn stalks, no way of hangin enough to hide it.

Would you recommend Avery Killer weed plus the corn stalks.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is what your looking for but...you can try mudding your blind and putting on stubble. Or I know some guys spray paint their khaki blinds to camo them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks, will try the spray paint


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally, I stay away from the Avery Killerweed. Although some people swear by it.

What kind of corn field are you trying to hide in? Silage? If this is where your trouble is coming from, mud your blind until it appears the shade of the field and apply just the amount of corn you see when you look at the field.

If it is just a harvested corn field with plenty of stubble laying around, put a good cover on top to blend in and on the sides put extra stubble just fanning it out so it doesnt appear to be such a block. Also, a big help is putting a few decoys around you to break up shadows and the layout of the blind.

If it still seems like you are having trouble hiding, dig it down also. Just make sure not to leave unrealistic piles of dirt around you.

Trevor


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm assuming you have an Avery then right? I know they don't have enough straps on any of their blinds. You could try adding a couple if you are good enough at sewing. Plus, you could sew new ones tighter so that the stubble doesn't fall out.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

THe blind I am trying to cover is a Kill Zone. BUt it doesn't really matter what brand, it's a big khaki colored sausgae laying in a cut corn field. Lots of straps to hang from. Haven't mudded it yet, just got it. That's next.

90% of my hunting will be in a corn field. Some will be tilled up, some will be just cut. I know I have to match the surroundings, was looking for opinions on the killer weed type products.

Thanks


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

HEY JUST WONDERIN HOW THAT KILLZONE WORKED OUT FOR YA? I WOULD DEFINETLY RECOMEND MUDDING IT OR PAINTING IT. MY CURRENT BLIND SHINED LIKE KOJACKS HEAD UNTIL I TOOK A BIG STIFF BRISSLED PAINTBUSH OUT IN THE FEILD WITH ONE MORNING.(LIKE I SAID ONCE BEFORE...STILL SORTA NEW WITH THE WHOLE LAYOUT BLIND THING). I PAYED SPACIAL ATTENTION TO ANY EDGES AND FLAT AREAS THAT CONTRAST WITH THE GROUND. (JUST LIKE WHEN YOU APPLY CAMO TO YOUR FACE...(BRING THE DEPRESSIONS UP AND FLATTEN THE PROTRUSIONS OUT). NOW IV'E GOT BIRDS SETTIN DOWN VIRTUALLY ON MY BLIND!! NO $#!T THE MUDDING REALLY WORKS!! DON'T FORGET TO LET ME KNOW HOW THAT KILL ZONE WORKS OUT!! IF I'M CORRECT (AND IV'E DONE ALOT OF RESEARCH ON THIS), IT IS A VIRTUAL COPY OF THE FINISHER BY AVERY. TAKE CARE.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Camo is made, not bought. Just spray paint in lightly with brown and when you go out to the field put stubble in it.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I did a base coat of spray paint on my blinds using brown and black spray paint. I then mudded over it. Most of the time the mud matches, but if needed I just hit it with some spray paint to darken as I need to. It has worked well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Camo is made, not bought. Just spray paint in lightly with brown and when you go out to the field put stubble in it.


I did that with mine and it looks great (I had the BRIGHT khaki SUB).


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Another thing you could do is paint it, mud it, stubble it, dig it down, and attach a couple North Wind Canada dekes to the top or a shell decoy wired to your blind with a feeder or rester head.

It will help break up your blind and then your blind wont just be an empty rectangle in a decoy spread. However if your not using alot of decoys the space may look natural. I put NWs on my snow goose blind and think it helps alot.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be mudding it, just haven't yet. Too many other things going on and don't need it untill fall.

I would foolish to paint it brown, it's already brown. I will mix and match colors and stubble.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

PAINT! Then mud! Then stubble!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another thing, paint the inside of those doors.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

all good ideas, thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

mine blends alright once it is stubbled


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just tried to put some paint on mine, it soaked it all up and really didn't change color.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I know with the Avery blinds I have the Khaki is way too tan. A good coat of brown and black, in conjunction with the tan base, works wonders. I don't know the material differences between the Tanglefree and other blinds but the camo Krylon paints work well on the Avery blinds I have done.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had Krylon, but it wasn't true camo paint. Will be picking some up today and starting over


----------

